# Does amyone like JRPGs anymore?



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

It seems like everyone switched to WRPGs. Other than Elder Scrolls, I find most of them boring, especially Mass Effect. And people complained about MGS4's talkiness...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I never played one. But I'm thinking of getting Ni No Kuni.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

It's pretty good, but play the Demo first. It's not for everyone. I'd recommend stuff like Eternal Sonata, The Last Remnant, or even Xenosaga 1-3 if you have a PS2 laying around. Most of the ones other ones from this gen are pretty average because the PS3 failed intially in the US and Xbox gamers hate JRPGs. Hopefully they see a rebound in the upcoming gen.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Ni No Kuni is adorable. Granted, I've just begun it, but no complaints so far.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, JRPG's are the best.
I am getting Toki to Towa and Tales of Xillia when they come out.
And I can't list all my favorites there is just too many.

ummm... also, the MGS series is not a JRPG...lol

It's Tactical Espionage Action.
Can't wait for MGSV : The Phantom Pain by the way.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always liked them and still do. I think there's just a perceived staleness in terms of game design and storytelling that comes with modern JRPGs. The way that Japanese writers tell their stories is noticeably different than the way we tell them here in the west. They're often much more over-the-top than what we're used to here, so some people probably don't like that. 

I've yet to play Ni No Kuni myself, but I'll get it eventually. It looks interesting. I haven't played too many modern JRPGs, at least not on consoles. 

I've never liked WRPGs myself, most of them at least. They all take place in the same stale generic medieval landscape that we've seen a million times already. JRPGs are usually much more colourful and imaginative. Some JRPGs just look like generic anime, but some have very good art direction.

I'll be getting Shin Megami Tensei IV when it releases in July. I've only recently started getting into this series, but I'm impressed with how unique the mechanics are in these games. I haven't seen any other RPG like it.

Also, I think what people like about Mass Effect is the amount of choice they get with the dialogue. I've always hated that personally because of my obsessive-compulsive problem, so it just makes me panic that I'm missing out on something. MGS4 is also really pretentious. I mean I love Metal Gear Solid, but we can't deny that there's an air of pretentiousness in the dialogue.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

JRPG's are the best.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

My favorite RPG of all time is still Xenogears.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Crystalline said:


> My favorite RPG of all time is still Xenogears.


^I'm still waiting for a HD set of the Xenosaga games. I know a lot of Xenogears fans didn't like them, I though they were great.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Odinn said:


> Yes, JRPG's are the best.
> I am getting Toki to Towa and Tales of Xillia when they come out.
> And I can't list all my favorites there is just too many.
> 
> ...


I know, but it was mainly Mass Effect fans that complained about the talkiness of MGS4 and were calling it a movie. Oh the irony of those people.



> Also, I think what people like about Mass Effect is the amount of choice they get with the dialogue. I've always hated that personally because of my obsessive-compulsive problem, so it just makes me panic that I'm missing out on something. MGS4 is also really pretentious. I mean I love Metal Gear Solid, but we can't deny that there's an air of pretentiousness in the dialogue.


I guess so, but I skip 90% of the cut scenes in MGS4 and only watched to get that trophy that didn't pop and I won't be watching them again just for that, at least not anytime soon. And the problem with Mass Effect is that it feels like a pretend epic. Maybe I need to play the first before I judge(I only played ME2), but I think I pretty much got the jist of it, and I'm not paying 40+ bucks for all three. I'll consider it if it his 20 or less though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd say I prefer JRPGs to Western RPGs, but the truth is I have minimal experience with the former. Still, I don't really "get" western RPGs the way other people seem to. I never finish most of them and I find games like Mass Effect to be repetitive in terms of gameplay.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried out that Project X-Zone demo yesterday. Pretty much represents everything I can't stand about JRPGs, haha.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

One reviewer called Ni No Kuni the best JRPG ever made. Is it?


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> One reviewer called Ni No Kuni the best JRPG ever made. Is it?


I wouldn't go that far, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

I love JRPGs.

buying Ni no Kuni soon and huh, it seems to be pretty popular, since last week when I went to video game store, there were still 2 boxes ... and as for this week, a friend has been there and he said that now there aren't any more. looking forward to it!!!

also, can't wait for all the JRPGs/remasters that come out this year ... starting with Tales of Xillia. I'm honestly considering buying a limited edition with a figurine, even though Europe already has the "smaller" limited edition, Day One edition by default ... and somehow I think that this is enough. but then again, I kinda want the figurine. ;_;


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Are there any good JRPGs on the 3ds? Not bought a game on that since Mario/Starfox back in December 2011 (both which only have 2 hours playtime). Pokemon and Fire Emblem:Sacred Stones are the only games I've played much in the past one and a half years on the 3ds.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

jJoe said:


> Are there any good JRPGs on the 3ds? Not bought a game on that since Mario/Starfox back in December 2011 (both which only have 2 hours playtime). Pokemon and Fire Emblem:Sacred Stones are the only games I've played much in the past one and a half years on the 3ds.


Fire Emblem: The Awakening is said to be fantastic, but I can't say from experience, since I don't have it yet.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Are there any good JRPGs on the 3ds? Not bought a game on that since Mario/Starfox back in December 2011 (both which only have 2 hours playtime). Pokemon and Fire Emblem:Sacred Stones are the only games I've played much in the past one and a half years on the 3ds.


Off the top of my head:

Etrian Odyssey IV
Shin Megami Tensei: Soul Hackers
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Tales of the Abyss
Fire Emblem: Awakening

Those are the most notable ones to come out so far. Next month they are releasing Shin Megami Tensei IV. Mario and Luigi: Dream Team is coming out in August, Pokemon in October, and Bravely Default is coming early next year. There's quite a fair amount of JRPGs that are coming out for it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you all know that Fire Emblem: Awakening was going to be the last Fire Emblem game if it didn't sell well? Turns out that it's becoming one of the best selling in the series now.

It just goes to show you that if you want some of these under appreciated franchises to continue, you have to support it as much as you can.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to be into JRPGs, but then the Final Fantasy series turned to **** and Dragon Quest went portable. The only JRPG I've played in ages was Ni no Kuni, and I couldn't finish that because my brother has the PS3 and he moved out. 

The JRPG formula does get a bit stale after a while though. Even the ones I really loved (FFVII, IX and X, DQVIII, Chrono Trigger etc.) are a bit plain compared to the likes of Oblivion.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Miyu said:


> Fire Emblem: The Awakening is said to be fantastic, but I can't say from experience, since I don't have it yet.





CrimsonTrigger said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Etrian Odyssey IV
> Shin Megami Tensei: Soul Hackers
> ...


Fire Emblem is definitely one I'll be getting sometime when it drops in price (considering kingdom hearts is still £30 it might be a while). Sacred stones introduced me to the series and I wouldn't be surprised if thats the reason why its been the most popular.

Tales of the Abyss is the only one aside from those that's currently released in Europe and its pricing isn't too bad (£20) so I'll probably buy that one alongside Bravely Default and Pokemon (Bravely Default comes out in 2013 in Europe). Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

jJoe said:


> Fire Emblem is definitely one I'll be getting sometime when it drops in price (considering kingdom hearts is still £30 it might be a while). Sacred stones introduced me to the series and I wouldn't be surprised if thats the reason why its been the most popular.
> 
> Tales of the Abyss is the only one aside from those that's currently released in Europe and its pricing isn't too bad (£20) so I'll probably buy that one alongside Bravely Default and Pokemon (Bravely Default comes out in 2013 in Europe). Thanks for the suggestions


yeah, usually it takes few months, up to a year, for games to drop in price. I've waited quite long for Professor Layton: Miracle Mask and KH: Dream Drop Distance to drop in price ... and I think I'll wait a bit for Fire Emblem too.

about Bravely Default ... I was sooo excited, when I learned that it'll be released in Europe.  can hardly wait!

some more on the topic of JRPGs ... Lightning Returns will be released on 14th of February next year in Europe ... considering how many games are already being released this year, I consider its' release date being so far away as a good thing for my wallet. :lol :lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Miyu said:


> yeah, usually it takes few months, up to a year, for games to drop in price. I've waited quite long for Professor Layton: Miracle Mask and KH: Dream Drop Distance to drop in price ... and I think I'll wait a bit for Fire Emblem too.
> 
> about Bravely Default ... I was sooo excited, when I learned that it'll be released in Europe.  can hardly wait!
> 
> some more on the topic of JRPGs ... Lightning Returns will be released on 14th of February next year in Europe ... considering how many games are already being released this year, I consider its' release date being so far away as a good thing for my wallet. :lol :lol


The trailer and boss music are great  I might just buy it at full price if I've got nothing going on. Nearly done with FF13 and 13-2 is quite short (I heard) so probably will be done with that before Lightning Returns comes out. I'm thinking of getting Resonance of Fate after but it really depends on when that after actually is (Usually I get about 20-30hours in then take a long break).


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

jJoe said:


> The trailer and boss music are great  I might just buy it at full price if I've got nothing going on. Nearly done with FF13 and 13-2 is quite short (I heard) so probably will be done with that before Lightning Returns comes out. I'm thinking of getting Resonance of Fate after but it really depends on when that after actually is (Usually I get about 20-30hours in then take a long break).


oooh, now I googled Resonance of Fate (wonder how I haven't heard of it earlier ...) and I really wanna play it. >.<

in exactly 6 weeks my gaming summer starts. :boogie:boogie:clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I still have a lot of JRPGs on the PS2 and DS to get through. It's just hard to find the motivation to play them sometimes since they are long and time consuming. I have all 7 Shin Megami Tensei games on PS2 and haven't finished any of them. You think that's enough? It's a great series, but they're just so different from mainstream RPGs that it's hard to adjust. And now they're coming out with something crazy like Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem. I predict that's going to be a game that's just death death and more death over and over again.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Miyu said:


> oooh, now I googled Resonance of Fate (wonder how I haven't heard of it earlier ...) and I really wanna play it. >.<
> 
> in exactly 6 weeks my gaming summer starts. :boogie:boogie:clap


It was overshadowed since it came out the same week as FF13, demo was taken down on its release (only in Japan though) :cry but you can still find it across the web.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Those who like SNES games should try out Terranigma. I played that a few years ago and it was a really good action RPG. It kind of feels like a mix between Zelda and Kingdom Hearts in 3D. It's also surprisingly deep.

By the way, the Japanese box art for Lightning Returns is badass.










I must admit that I have a bit of a crush on Lightning.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

JRPGs, as a genre, have been limping along for years. That said, I think that JRPGs in general are starting to lift themselves out of the muck. Stuff like Ni No Kuni, Fire Emblem: Awakening, and Xenoblade Chronicles, not to mention a slew of quality titles on portable systems, prove that JRPGs are still relevant, and with a little creativity, they can even rack up impressive sales numbers outside Japan.

And, of course, Pokemon still sells bazillions.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Secret of Mana was the only JRPG I really got into, probably because it had a heavy Zelda-ish action element underneath all the stats and spells and so forth. After I played it I tried to get into other Square games; I finished FF3/6, but it was a slog, and I started FF7 but got bored of it pretty quick. After that I came to the conclusion that turn-based RPGs just aren't my cup of joe and haven't bothered with them since.


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

I love these games. I'm currently awaiting August 6th for Tales of Xillia. I've heard its the best tales game, since symphonia.With a JRPG I can literally spend a whole day playing the game getting lost in the story, characters and world. Other genres especially shooters I'll play for 2-3 hours and need a break because I'm tired of playing.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I grew up on these! Final Fantasy was my favorite.

So stoked for FFXV!


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

I was 50 hrs into xenoblade chronicals when my son accidently deleted my file I died a little Inside...i dont know if i want to play through all that again anytime soon so im starting the last story tonight


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening is amazing! If you don't already have it, GET IT NOW! Love that game, it's so awesome! 

I'm a huge fan of the Final Fantasy series, really want Final Fantasy XV to hurry up and come out. I've been waiting for that game since 2006.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Raynic781 said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening is amazing! If you don't already have it, GET IT NOW! Love that game, it's so awesome!


It's really the best turn-based strategy game I've ever played, and that's even counting Sid Meier classics. It's rocketed into the top ten of my 200 Favorite Games of All-Time list.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love them as long as they're old school turn based like final fantasy, breath of fire ect. I can't stand the new final fantasy games. I've stopped being a final fantasy fanboy after IX.

Those old dungeon crawlers like eye of the beerholder are fun too.

Also there should be more action/hack n slah rpgs like brainlord, terranigma etc.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Logan X said:


> I love them as long as they're old school turn based like final fantasy, breath of fire ect. I can't stand the new final fantasy games. I've stopped being a final fantasy fanboy after IX.


FFX was turnbased.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> FFX was turnbased.


I know. I just didn't like FFX.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Did you all know that Fire Emblem: Awakening was going to be the last Fire Emblem game if it didn't sell well? Turns out that it's becoming one of the best selling in the series now.
> 
> It just goes to show you that if you want some of these under appreciated franchises to continue, you have to support it as much as you can.


Really? Where did you learn that?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

fire mage64 said:


> Really? Where did you learn that?


It was an interview with one of the game's developers. He said that if the game didn't sell well, it would have been their last game, so they knew that if this was their last chance, they had to do everything they wanted to do with the series.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

I like jrpg's and i would play more of them if they were actually available where i live though i have ton of rpg's on my android and gba emulator not much on my ps2.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

-Bought Project x Zone but my ds may break before i receive it, my ps3 broke the day I got max payne 3 (2 days ago) and my 3ds is having problems turning on lol


----------



## JadedSoldier (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm currently replaying FFIX... I miss the old Final Fantasy games, Legend of the Dragoon, etc... I actually would rather play those type of games than any of the new RPGs.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm currently playing Ni no Kuni, good game. Unfortunately Jrpgs has been kinda dead for a while now


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunately nobody, and I mean _nobody_, is talking about Monolith Soft's new game, X or whatever it will be officially called. It looks like everything the Western media has been clamoring for in a Japanese RPG with open world exploration, yet still maintaining a Japanese flair. But of course, now that it exists, people are ignoring it. Maybe because it's a Wii U game, or maybe it's because people really have no idea what it is they want.

It just pisses me off how fickle people are. They get exactly what they want, yet they still aren't happy or interested. Unlike most people, I really don't want more SNES or PS1 RPGs, like Soul Saga is trying to be. I want innovation and advancement. That doesn't mean you can't have a turn-based battle system, but I expect more advancements in that kind of gameplay these days.

I really hope Nintendo promotes the Monolith Soft game as heavily as possible because that is a game that deserves far more attention than it's getting right now.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Unfortunately nobody, and I mean _nobody_, is talking about Monolith Soft's new game, X or whatever it will be officially called. It looks like everything the Western media has been clamoring for in a Japanese RPG with open world exploration, yet still maintaining a Japanese flair. But of course, now that it exists, people are ignoring it. Maybe because it's a Wii U game, or maybe it's because people really have no idea what it is they want.
> 
> It just pisses me off how fickle people are. They get exactly what they want, yet they still aren't happy or interested. Unlike most people, I really don't want more SNES or PS1 RPGs, like Soul Saga is trying to be. I want innovation and advancement. That doesn't mean you can't have a turn-based battle system, but I expect more advancements in that kind of gameplay these days.
> 
> I really hope Nintendo promotes the Monolith Soft game as heavily as possible because that is a game that deserves far more attention than it's getting right now.


Agreed, but 1) it's a Wii U like you said and the console is sputtering, and 2) There other game was only sold at Gamestop, so many people haven't played it and aren't familiar with the series.

If Monolith is wise, they'll have a port to PS4 in their plans. If not, they could risk closing down as a studio, and no one wants that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Elder Scrolls games are the exact level of sandboxy goodness I love, and to be honest nothing else ever quite cuts it. I used to like some of the Final Fantasy's and such, and the Pokemon games etc. I haven't played Final Fantasy 13 but I heard it was really linear which exactly what I don't want :/ I'll play any open world sandboxy game though. Or if the story is good enough to not make me care about the lack of options. I want to play Ni No Kuni though (yay Ghibli), but haven't gotten around to that yet.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Enclave said:


> Agreed, but 1) it's a Wii U like you said and the console is sputtering, and 2) There other game was only sold at Gamestop, so many people haven't played it and aren't familiar with the series.
> 
> If Monolith is wise, they'll have a port to PS4 in their plans. If not, they could risk closing down as a studio, and no one wants that.


Well, considering that Monolith is a first-party Nintendo developer...

Also, Xenoblade sold better in North America than it did in Japan and Europe, so obviously people must be interested. It was actually very successful for Monolith and Nintendo.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> *Well, considering that Monolith is a first-party Nintendo developer...*
> 
> Also, Xenoblade sold better in North America than it did in Japan and Europe, so obviously people must be interested. It was actually very successful for Monolith and Nintendo.


I missed the story were they were bough out by Ninty. That's not good for them imo. I remember when I was happy Sony bought Zipper interactive. They were shut down like 5-6 years later. I would hate to see them suffer a similar fate looking at the Wii U struggling to find a fanbase (plus they're also selling the Wii U at a loss with low sales. That's never a good combo).

But if it did sell that well in the States, then that's a good. Maybe it can oush a few systems. The lack of buzz is a bit ominous though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Enclave said:


> I missed the story were they were bough out by Ninty. That's not good for them imo. I remember when I was happy Sony bought Zipper interactive. They were shut down like 5-6 years later. I would hate to see them suffer a similar fate looking at the Wii U struggling to find a fanbase (plus they're also selling the Wii U at a loss with low sales. That's never a good combo).
> 
> But if it did sell that well in the States, then that's a good. Maybe it can oush a few systems. The lack of buzz is a bit ominous though.


You can never judge a system's potential in its first year alone. All those reports you hear from mainstream media and random people on forums is highly exaggerated. It's struggling, without a doubt, but they have plenty of time to turn it around.

The reason it's not selling right now is because the software isn't there yet, but it's going to pick up soon. Last I heard, the only reason they were selling it at a loss had something to do with lower than expected sales of the 3DS in North America and that it was profitable after one or more games were sold. I doubt they're taking PS3 levels of losses with each system sold. I keep hearing people say that nobody will be interested in Wii U after PS4 and Xbox One come out, but everybody also likes to pretend that they're genius market analysts. I think it'll do fine and be moderately successful for them. It may not self 2 million units in its lifetime, but I doubt it will be a giant flop for them.

You're also comparing two completely different companies and situations. I did play Zipper's games and I can tell you that they were getting lazy, even before being bought out by Sony. I played both Socom 3 and Combined Assault and it was obvious that they were rushed and untested. If you continue putting out lackluster games, they're going to stop selling, which is why Zipper was eventually shut down.

I'm not seeing the same situation with Monolith. They've been successful as a Nintendo developer, and Nintendo is trying to promote the game more by showing it off in their Nintendo directs, so that means localization is guaranteed. I don't think X is going to see the same struggles that Xenoblade did in getting localized. Not to mention that X isn't going to come out until 2014 anyways, so by then we'll probably be seeing a bigger promotion for it, at least I would hope. People also forget that Nintendo has tons of money in the bank. There was some report that said that Nintendo could put out flops for 20 years or so and still be fine, so nobody is in danger of getting shut down.

Bottom line, I think things will be fine. My earlier comments were directed at biased mainstream media like IGN who claim they want one thing but suddenly don't care about it once they get it. And why aren't mainstream sites giving X attention? Because it's a Nintendo game, that's why. I guarantee if X was a PS4 exclusive instead, suddenly IGN would be all over it. That's exactly why I'm so pissed off. I hate people who care more about the platforms they play on than the actual games. Even someone who works for IGN said something derogatory about Xenoblade because it was a Wii exclusive, and he was a PS3 fanboy. That's why I'm irritated.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

^ To tell you the truth, sites like IGN have been taking a dump on the Wii for awhile now, many because they feel like "they've abandoned hardcores" or something, but looking at the sales of 3rd party titles and they're current sales, I'd argue that the hardcores have abandoned them. And to be honest with you, the gaming media has a hard on for western games now which is one of the worst parts of the Xbox doing well this gen. Notice most games from Japan get very low scores in the us now The Japanese gaming market has just not recovered to start making solid titles and they just not started getting real reviews again. That will be one of the best parts if Sony leads again next gen.

I think all the Wii U needs is a price drop though. Since it's supposedly less powerful than the two other systems processor wise, I think most people are staying away until then. I think the true test is when it hits the $250-$199 range. If it still doesn't sell to hot after that, they might as well start looking into they're next system. The main problem is they probably should have launched the Wii U in 2009 or something. 

That's when people demanded it the most.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I just finished Ni no kuni a week or so ago and have tales of xillia on pre-order for August. Their weren't really all that many western releases of a lot of jrpg's this console round which kind of bummed me out, it was the main reason i got a ps3 in the first place.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention that what I like about JRPGs more than WRPGs is how stylistic and unique they are. It seems like most WRPGs take place in the same derivative fantasy world with the same races you've seen a billion times already. But with a game like Final Fantasy, you never know where you're going to end up with the next game. They're all very different from each other stylistically. One game can be a little more humorous while another can be dark and serious. And there's also games like Pokemon that have their own totally unique world.

That's the kind of stuff you don't see in many WRPGs. They try to go for that gritty, realistic look, and I don't like that. I'd like to see Western developers try more unique things with their games.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I forgot to mention that what I like about JRPGs more than WRPGs is how stylistic and unique they are. It seems like most WRPGs take place in the same derivative fantasy world with the same races you've seen a billion times already. But with a game like Final Fantasy, you never know where you're going to end up with the next game. They're all very different from each other stylistically. One game can be a little more humorous while another can be dark and serious. And there's also games like Pokemon that have their own totally unique world.
> 
> That's the kind of stuff you don't see in many WRPGs. They try to go for that gritty, realistic look, and I don't like that. I'd like to see Western developers try more unique things with their games.


Agreed. Other than Bethesda games and the Deus Ex series, I'm not too big on WRPGs. They'd all have the exact same setting if it wasn't for Bethesda taking over the Fallout series.

I will admit though that JRPGs have fallen off a bit, mainly because of the 360's sales in the US and Xbox/PC gamers often shying away from anything Japanese.


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

Monolith being sold off pretty well sealed the fate of the Xeonosaga series sadly. I am however looking forward to Xenoblade 2, but I'm fearful that its going to borrow too much from WRPG's.

On a different note I'm currently playing through project X zone and I have mixed feelings. The game itself is pretty easy given the fact you have an over abundance of healing items. The story is alright, but I hate killing every boss character 5-6 times over the period of a game. Almost makes every stage seem fillerish, since nothing really ever happens. You beat 3 boss characters in a stage only to have them keep coming back. Every stage its just a wish wash of characters you already beat countless times. Now being I need my JRPG fix I'll take whatever I can get.


----------

